# on board battery charger



## stomper (Aug 15, 2016)

I am collecting parts for my boat build and an on board battery charger is on that list. I will have two 12v batteries for a 24 volt troling motor and one 12v battery for the other electronics such as lights, fishfinder, bilge, livewell. I want the charger to charge all three batteries. What type of charger will I need to get. I assume it will be a 12 volt 3 bank charger. Is this correct.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 15, 2016)

Yep... 3 bank charger 12 volt.

I just added a 2 bank 12 volt onto my tinny. I am VERY happy that I added it, too. It makes charging a quick deal. 

Prior to buying the on-board charger, I had to remove and later replace the battery covers (sometimes messing up the wiring); drag the two chargers down to the dock; hook everything up; and come back and check things. Now, I just plug it in and remove the extension cord when done. I sometimes just leave it in all night and remove it in the morning.

richg99


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 16, 2016)

Get one of the "smart" chargers that will detect the type of battery (wet, gel, AGM) and will go into a maintenance mode after fully charge. Well worth the few extra $$. If you only go every other day or a couple times a week, or there will be 12 hrs or more in between your trips, a 5-8 amp/bank charger will work fine. If you fish all day, come home late and go back early, then you should probably get a higher amp charger.


----------



## Al U Minium (Aug 16, 2016)

Get a 12 inch by 12 inch solar panel with a solar charge controller, best there is for regulating battery voltage. Will work every day for years whenever there is light. If you can't find a place to put it try the top of the motor housing.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a NOCO Genius on board charger. Love it.


----------



## stomper (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks for the info guys. now I have to start looking


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Aug 17, 2016)

I second the noco genius. Personally have the 2 bank 8 amp on both of my boats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 7, 2016)

ProMariner charger. 
https://www.promariner.com

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## Holatim (Sep 15, 2016)

I would go with something like this NOCO Genius 12v 24v 36v 48v 40 Amp On-Board 4 Bank Charger GEN4 I had one in my ranger 520c for years and have never had a problem with it


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 18, 2017)

I am still new to this so please excuse my lack of understanding but why do I need an onboard charger? If it runs off solar I get it because it could charge while I am on the water but if these run off 120v then I have to have a source so why not use my normal charger or a maintainer? 

Thanks 
Greg


----------



## richg99 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just my opinion...Having recently added an onboard charger...It doesn't charge any better. It makes charging an easy process. When I had a regular charger, I had to remove two battery tops, connect the clamps... and then reverse that action every time. Messing with the wires often caused loosening of the connections. People use them because they make charging simple. They often have high tech. charging cycles. 
richg99


----------



## rotus623 (Mar 19, 2017)

I actually prefer to leave my fishfinder battery on a different charging circuit, especially if it is running off the start battery and is 10+ feet away from the other batteries.

The reason is that I get trolling motor interference in my fishfinder unless I remove the fuses from the charger power wires that go to the fishfinder battery. Somehow the charger was a path for the "noise" to travel to the fishfinder. I have heard this from many others as well.

So my vote is 1 2 bank charger and 1 1 bank. 5 amps per bank is good enough if you do not fish back to back days often. If you fish 2-3 days back to back you will need more like 10 amps per bank to charge them quickly enough to the next day.

I have used motorguide and minnkota chargers and am happy with both!


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 20, 2017)

What is a good 1-bank charger for just a starter/electronic battery? I fish weekends and then on vacation it will be everyday for a week. Last year my starter battery worked all week while charging while running the big motor. But this year I have 2 depth finders and possibly some interior lights. I also keep my phone plugged into a charger while fising. Would like a stereo, too but that may not happen anytime soon.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 20, 2017)

I have two of the noco genius chargers l. Work great for me. And from the sounds of it you don't need a high amp probably just there mini that's what I have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 20, 2017)

Unless your running your troller battery dead and want to go back out the same day you don't need a high amp output in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a 5 amp for both a deep cycle and a regular starting battery. I put it on a lamp timer. It is set to charge an hour or two every day. I set full a full 24 hour charge after heavy usage, though. 
Richg99


----------



## Darryle (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a Pro Mar single bank I had intended to use, now I am thinking of just mounting a charger on the side of the shop wall and using it. I don't want any more weight in the boat than absolutely has to be.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a Minn Kota 330D on my boat and love it. Probably one of the best investments I made for the boat. This a robust charger at 10 amps x 3 banks. I went this route because I routinely drain batteries dead trolling and want a complete charge as quick as possible. I have a 24V trollingmotor system and a starting battery.


----------



## Lockndam25 (Mar 23, 2017)

Has anyone seen or used this before https://www.bluesea.com/products/7650/Add-A-Battery_Kit_-_120A, I thought it would be nice to charge both battery's while under power of the outboard and not using the trolling motor.


----------



## natemoen (Apr 6, 2017)

Lockndam25 said:


> Has anyone seen or used this before https://www.bluesea.com/products/7650/Add-A-Battery_Kit_-_120A, I thought it would be nice to charge both battery's while under power of the outboard and not using the trolling motor.



I will be putting one in when I start the wiring of my renovation. I have used switches like that in other vehicles but not on a boat.


----------

